# Feeder's/Feedee's



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 11, 2006)

I am just getting used to the idea that there is such a thing as a FA and that there are real men out there that actually do love Big women like me just the way that we are. What a nice feeling it gives me that there are too.

I am very new to the *Feeder/Feedee* concept, but I am open to learning what it is all about. It sounds kind of interesting, what is it all about anyway? 

View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## Zoom (Mar 11, 2006)

The whole Feeder/Feedee thing began when some FAs realized they were turned on by feeding their lovers, and made it a regular activity. Weight gain was not always on the menu, but it added to the excitement of the endeavor.

The whole controversy about this comes from those feeders who feed their women to lethal sizes where _something_ ends up happening to cause death, like loss of breathing, heart trouble or something. This is NOT a normal relationship, and just screams "abuse".

The controversy got worse when rumors spread of FA feeders who would feed their girlfriends up to immobile size and then dump them because they couldn't do the feeding thing with them anymore. Such rumors have not been proven yet, but it's only a matter of time.

The controversy will continue to get worse with the release of the new movie _Feed_, which shows the worst aspects of feeding and none of the good aspects.

Feederism can be OK, but one must be careful not to overdo it. The human body does have limits. Also, not everyone can weigh 500 lbs; all people are different.

For starting feeding, it would be best to go up a few pounds at a time and take an extended period away from the feeding until one ascertains there are no health problems at the new size.


----------



## Angel (Mar 12, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I am just getting used to the idea that there is such a thing as a FA and that there are real men out there that actually do love Big women like me just the way that we are. What a nice feeling it gives me that there are too.
> 
> I am very new to the *Feeder/Feedee* concept, but I am open to learning what it is all about. It sounds kind of interesting, what is it all about anyway?



Ladyrose,

With all sincerity, please understand that there is a world of difference between men who love big women just the way that they are, a Fat Admirer, and a Feeder. 

There are men who will accept you just the way you are, no matter what size you happen to be or become, and who will love you for you and for who you are. These men can like that you are chubby, but it doesn't necessarily mean that they are attracted specifically to your fat, nor do they necessarily want to caress or play with your fat. Some do. Some don't during affectionate times. Regardless, this type of man likes you for you.

A Fat Admirer is attracted to the fat on a woman's body. He likes to touch, carress, and play with a woman's fat. Fat turns him on. Some Fat Admirers are more attracted to the fat than the woman. Some Fat Admirers objectify the fat on a woman's body. Fat is their fetish. These kind of men make you feel like they only care about your fat or the fact that you are fat and not about you as a person. Then there are the true gems, the Fat Admirers who are attracted to both the woman and to her fat body. For these men, it is not really a fetish, because they love you as a whole and complete package. You have to really be careful because even some of these rare gems will not want you to lose weight. If you are still considering losing more weight, take your time to really get to know what kind of Fat Admirer a guy is.

A Feeder is someone (either male or female, I will use male in this case) who is into the aspect of either watching a woman eat, feeding a woman, fantasizing about her gaining, or fattening a woman. Feeders become sexually aroused by this. For some it is a fetish and is the only way they can become aroused. Some Feeders can also be Fat Admirers, but usually a Feeder needs more than just knowing that a woman is already fat. There is a great controversy over whether or not a Feeder can actually be a true Fat Admirer or even accepting of a woman's size because their orientation is to fantasize about or to desire that a woman get fatter. Again, if you are thinking about continuing to lose weight, be very cautious. Feeders can be very manipulative. Some know exactly what to say to make you feel special and to get you to *try* becoming a feedee.

A Feedee is someone who wants to gain weight and who also becomes sexually aroused at the thought of gaining weight, binging, overindulging, and even often when thinking about food. Some Feedees will only allow themselves to reach a certain weight because they do not want to face any possible risks that fatter Feedees or SSBBWs may face. Another controversy is whether or not someone can just one day decide to become a Feedee. Most hard core Feeders and Feedees believe that they were born with their inclinations and preferences and that someone can't just *decide* to become a Feeder or Feedee. A true Feedee dreams about and fantasizes about getting fatter or having a Feeder fatten her up. Some Feedees fantasize about becoming immobile. Some even aim for that goal. Again, if you want to continue losing weight, the Feedee lifestyle is nothing to play around with.

There are articles on the Dimensions home page. They are on the left column in the pink shaded area, just scroll down till you see: Feeder/Pro/Con. It is three different articles. My opinion, they are rather on the mild side of things. I think because they were written by men who have not experienced the Feedee side of the issue or lifestyle. 

My advice for you, considering that you are new to fat admiration and fat acceptance, would be to take your time and find someone who will accept you as you are. Try to find one of those rare gems. As I say try to find someone who will accept and love *all of you* just as you are.  Be who you are. Don't try to become what some man wants you to be. If a man truly cares about you and loves you, he WILL accept you just as you are!  Most importantly, love and accept yourself first and foremost.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 12, 2006)

I think that the main concern is "force feeding", ie against the will to extreme measures.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you for your informative comments and advice all three of you.

I know now that I am looking for a Fat Admirer and not a Feeder. At 431 pounds, I really don't want to gain anymore weight because of my health and I as Angel said, want to have a man in my life that loves me and accepts me for who and what I am, not what he can change me into. At my age, I won't change who I am for anyone anyway....lol

Besides I love myself just the way that I am and know that I am worth so much more than that..... Although it is a good thing for many, I don't think that this would be something that I would want to try in life.

*Once again, thank you all for the insight to this.*


----------



## GPL (Mar 12, 2006)

LadyRose, your body is just female perfection!
No need to change on that!

Tight tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 12, 2006)

My shot at tackling a very political, volatile subject. I wrote this for my personal web site a long, long time ago.

*Disclaimer:* It has been brought to my attention that, in the course of conversations where my name comes up, someone says, "Oh, he's a feeder." This comment usually makes the person who doesn't know me scared or apprehensive. Why? Probably because: (1) they don't understand feederism and the fact that it has different facets, (2) they haven't read what I think about the subject, (3) the person who made the comment doesn't _really_ know me, because my friends know that I am not out to fatten women up, and (4) the person who made the comment is probably assuming too much, if they know that I wrote this essay....which means they didn't read it thoroughly.
________________________________________________________________

Feederism. The very word strikes fear and anger in the hearts and minds of many. A great deal of antagonism is directed towards anyone who brings up the subject, much less admits to having some kind of attachment to the word. Well, I'd like to take a moment to discuss the subject the way I see it.

Feederism is not necessarily a perversion. I consider myself to be an intelligent, well-rounded, well-adjusted individualùand the idea of a woman becoming a little fatter, softer, and sexier makes me excited. Hey, I didn't choose to be this way. It wasn't a conscious decision. It's just the way I'm made.

(By the way, that doesn't mean that I am going to actually try to make _anyone_ gain weight. I'll explain later.)

*Note:* Feederism _can_ be a perversion if someone takes it too far. Unfortunately, there are those that do. More on that later.

Feederism has different facets. From what I can tell, feederism comes in different forms, just like humans (imagine that). I believe there are different categories of feeders: encouragers, true feeders, forcers, immobilizers, and fantasy feeders. Let me explain:
*Encouragers* are those people who do not go out of their way to put food down the throat of their loved one or object of their feeding. They make sure that food is available and will try to make the feedee feel at ease with their eating, as well as their body.

*True Feeders* actually like to watch the feedee put food in their mouth. They get excited by watching the person chewing and reaching for more food, slowly "putting it away." They also enjoy the act of feeding food to the person. While the act of feeding someone can be a sensuous experience for anyone, the feeder really enjoys it. It's a potent, irresistible form of foreplay.

*Forcers* are those people who actually like the idea of forcing their feedee to eat. Forcing includes tying or binding the feedee to a chair, bed, or contraption of some sort. The forced eating can come by hand, funnel, or possibly intravenously (IV). The feedee in this case can be either a willing participant or not.

*Immobilizers* are those feeders who won't stop until their feedee is unable or nearly unable to move. The subject is bed-ridden or contraption-ridden (something on which they reside so that they can actually get wheeled around). We're not talking supersized here....we're talking enormous.

*Fantasy Feeders* are those people who only really enjoy the dream or idea of a feedee gaining weight. These feeders don't actively pursue a feedee or get a feedee to gain. They are just as happy that their mate or loved one is whatever size they are. Play acting is always fun, though.
As far as I am concerned, encouragers, true feeders, and fantasy feeders are harmless. Forcers and immobilizers, however, are "pushing the envelope." Some of these feeders are giving feederism a bad name.

As for me, feeding is _purely_ a fantasy. I have never attempted to make any woman fatter, nor will I try. I have absolutely no inclination to do so, unless she'd like to do that herself. Personally, I don't get all "hot and bothered" by watching a woman eat (unless it's intentionally erotic, which I'll get into in a moment). I discovered early on that I was excited by the notion of it. I read some stories in magazines and found myself becoming quite turned on. So, basically, I am a Fantasy Feeder.

My woman will always have control of her body. I would never force her to do anything. If she wants to lose some weight, so be it. The idea of her getting softer doesn't imply that she has to gain 100+ pounds. However, it would be cool to watch her get too big for some of her clothesùand like it! I'd love to see her flaunt it, and enjoy watching my reaction. If I were to end up with a skinny woman who actually liked the idea of gaining weight for me, I would then be an Encourager (for a while, until she reached a nice weight that we both enjoyed.)

Am I looking to start such a relationship with a woman who is already supersized? No. Am I out to fatten up a presently skinny woman? No. It's just a fantasy. Would I object if it actually happened? No. 

Since the process of intentionally eating to become fat is a purely fantastical pleasure, my woman wouldn't have to gorge herself until she was near bursting. All she'd have to do is enjoy a large dessert, taunting and teasing me while she enjoys every bite. All she'd have to do is eat several bites very sensuously, saying "Mmmm, honey, I'm getting fatter because of all this luscious dessert. Do you want me to get fatter? I do, so I'm eating all of this. Then I'm going to want some more. Every bite is going right to my thighs. I want the next plateful to go my ass. Ooo, I can feel my boobs getting fuller. Want to get me another piece of dessert, honey?"

I'd be putty in her hands if she did that . . .

 [Okay, now that it has been some time since I first wrote this, the above two paragraphs sound a little silly. While I can't say that I actually expect anyone to say anything like that to me, the point is that the woman would let me know that she realizes that what she's eating is fattening and doesn't care. I guess I just like a woman who feels comfortable occasionally seducing me, whether it has to do with eating or not, that's all.]

Another (and probably the most effective) way she could seduce me would be by wearing clothes that are too tight. If she were to wear a pair of jeans that she couldn't zip shut, I'd be in fantasy heaven. Her clothes would only have to simply that she's gained weight. I remember a model several years ago that chronicled her active weight gain through her layouts....a woman named Sabrina.

At first, she just had a typical layout. She was a pretty plumper, somewhat hourglassed, but leaning on the pear-shaped side. As other layouts ensued, she became fatter, softer, and just plain sexier. She could melt you with a "come hither" look, and weaken your knees with beautiful face. Her long, auburn hair was always long, flowing, and slightly wavy. Her features were highlighted with only a hint of make-up. But the best part were her outfits.

When she was noticeably gaining, she wore some jean cut-off shorts. A couple of layouts later, she wore them againùunbuttoned and unzipped. Her belly was hanging out of them, obviously having outgrown the short more than one size ago. To top it off, she had parted the shorts along the seam and loosely stitched them up with a wide criss-crossing pattern using leather string or shoelaces. You could see that her already meaty thighs had become more voluminous, wider, and laden with cellulite. The seams were parted, allowing you to see at least a two-inch gap of thigh flesh. What a turn on.

Sabrina disappeared off the modeling circuit. She will always be remembered not only for her beautiful face, but also for her proud flaunting of her weight-gain, there for all the world to see. [Well, okay, at least for everyone who bought the magazine.] 

So, dear reader, feederism doesn't have to be a scary subject. It doesn't have to be a political issue within the Size Acceptance movement. If some people actually play it out, let them. If some people just want to fantasize about it, let them. We're not out to change the world or create some sick society of immobile individuals (but there may be some that do). We're human, just like you. We just have different fantasies, that's all.

Uh . . . anybody care for cheesecake?


----------



## jack (Mar 13, 2006)

When you make a word plural, you don't add an apostrophe.


http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


----------



## NotAnExpert (Mar 13, 2006)

Angel, I was going to chime in here with some sage old advice but you pretty much have it covered. Your post should be included with the "mild" ones. I can only add emphasis. Serious feederism is often a power relationship that can easily get out of balance. It's often compared to BDSM but that's something that can be started and stopped, unlike being fat. And while there's nothing wrong with planning to change something about oneself or agreeing to change for a partner, life is uncertain. Change or not, it's important to like yourself (or your partner) as you (they) are at any time.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

NotAnExpert said:


> Serious feederism is often a power relationship that can easily get out of balance. It's often compared to BDSM but that's something that can be started and stopped, unlike being fat.



Well, this isn't entirely true. BDSM covers a LOT of area. Look at piercing and branding; those are almost as permanent as weight gain.

It's fascinating to me that feeders/feedees have always sort of separated themselves from the BDSM community. I suppose because they feel it's so important to clarify that it's about the feedee's choices as well. I've never heard a feedee remark, "I like being controlled. It's a turn on for me." As much as it might "creep some people out, maybe it needs to be said. Maybe if they were forthright about their own desires, people would quit treating them as victims.

I don't mean to derail the thread or cause problems, but I'm so sick of women not taking sexual responsibility for themselves. There's nothing wrong with having sex or being interested in sex or sexual activities. 

Even in the BDSM world, Dommes are not freely sexual. They're portrayed as getting off emotionally at a sub/slave's situation rather than being aroused, so in a sense, it becomes about submitting to male desires. And what does this do to women, boys and girls? It allows them to be portrayed as victims. We can feel SORRY for professional Dommes. Poor girls! Swept up in such an evil industry! Tsk! 

And then when a feedee comes along... Well, she's even letting a man RUIN her body! Naturally a woman can't have any interest in her own body than pleasing a male partner, so she MUST be abused! (I realize not ALL feedees are women.)

My point is this: Feederism is just like any other sexual activity. It can be done safely or dangerously. It can be an occassional thing or a 24/7 lifestyle. But if you want to not be treated like a freak or a victim, let the feedees speak for themselves. Let them say the damage it does or doesn't inflict. Let them say why they do it and how it's good and bad.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

GPL said:


> LadyRose, your body is just female perfection!
> No need to change on that!
> 
> Tight tight hugs, GPL.


 
Thank you *GPL*, you are just as cute as a bug's ear too!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Renaissance Man said:


> My shot at tackling a very political, volatile subject. I wrote this for my personal web site a long, long time ago.
> 
> Uh . . . anybody care for cheesecake?


 
Very good article you wrote there hun. Thank you so much for contributing to this.

I will take a slab of that cheesecake, right over here, right in front of me.... right now pleeeeeeze? lol:eat2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

jack said:


> When you make a word plural, you don't add an apostrophe.
> 
> 
> http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


 
HUH? Did I miss sumpin?


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, this isn't entirely true. BDSM covers a LOT of area. Look at piercing and branding; those are almost as permanent as weight gain.
> 
> It's fascinating to me that feeders/feedees have always sort of separated themselves from the BDSM community. I suppose because they feel it's so important to clarify that it's about the feedee's choices as well. I've never heard a feedee remark, "I like being controlled. It's a turn on for me." As much as it might "creep some people out, maybe it needs to be said. Maybe if they were forthright about their own desires, people would quit treating them as victims.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you dear, you also make some real good points.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> HUH? Did I miss sumpin?


The title of your thread--if you're talking about something in the plural, generally you just add an 's.' If you mean to imply that the feeders and feedees possessed something...like...a feeder's/feedee's philosophy, or something like that, then you'd use the apostrophe. I think that's what the poster meant.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> The title of your thread--if you're talking about something in the plural, generally you just add an 's.' If you mean to imply that the feeders and feedees possessed something...like...a feeder's/feedee's philosophy, or something like that, then you'd use the apostrophe. I think that's what the poster meant.


 
I hope so, thanx for the clarification Jes! LOL


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

jack said:


> When you make a word plural, you don't add an apostrophe.
> 
> 
> http://www.apostrophe.fsnet.co.uk/


 
Please don't correct your elder's dear..... lol


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Please don't correct your elder's dear..... lol


don't you mean 'your elder's deer?'


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> don't you mean 'your elder's deer?'


 
Yeah, that 2! lol


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Yeah, that 2! lol


You have no idea what I'm saying, do you?


----------



## Zoom (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> don't you mean 'your elder's deer?'


For that you need to put in a moosetrophe. I have one hanging on my wall.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

Zoom said:


> For that you need to put in a moosetrophe. I have one hanging on my wall.


*giggle*
I WAS going to say that we had pix of moose in another thread, but I didn't. Moosies. Moooses.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> You have no idea what I'm saying, do you?


 
Absolutely no clue! But it is fun anyway.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> *giggle*
> I WAS going to say that we had pix of moose in another thread, but I didn't. Moosies. Moooses.


 
Very funny you 2....


----------



## ripley (Mar 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> You have no idea what I'm saying, do you?



I actually did laugh out loud.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

ripley said:


> I actually did laugh out loud.


Well, you got it, but LR didn't.

Ok, ladyrose: I'm being anal retentive and Lilly is spinning in her grave (which is her right), but:

'elders' is a plural. No apostrophe needed. You can probably drop 2/3 of the apostrophes that you use and be closer to being correct.

Ok. I promise, I'll shut up about it. FOR NOW. [cue evil laugh muahahahaha]


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

It's funny; after working with a number of intelligent people who use an apostrophe in every other word for no real reason I can understand, I don't even sweat it anymore. Used to drive me insane though.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's funny; after working with a number of intelligent people who use an apostrophe in every other word for no real reason I can understand, I don't even sweat it anymore. Used to drive me insane though.


I guess what I don't understand is that it's more than an error, for me. It's a weird, unaccountable phenomenon. I don't remember people doing this 10 or more years ago. I don't remember seeing it everywhere. Sure, sometimes, but not ALL the time. And that's kind of...creepy. It's not one of the complicated rules, is it? It's not like trying to accomplish cold fusion in your living room.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 13, 2006)

God, I remember my fucktard gradeschool teachers doing it. It's not difficult... But, check your PM box.


----------



## Happy FA (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's a post that tries to deal with the issue of Feeders which seems to always rustle up a set of strong feelings. It's a pretty even handed post, hopefully informative.

The rest of the blog is related to FA's and BBW's and SSBBW's issues.

http://hugehugefan.blogspot.com/2006/02/feeder.html


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Maybe if they were forthright about their own desires, people would quit treating them as victims.
> 
> I don't mean to derail the thread or cause problems, but I'm so sick of women not taking sexual responsibility for themselves. There's nothing wrong with having sex or being interested in sex or sexual activities.



Hear hear! Good points, long overdue: thanks, Sadeian...

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, you got it, but LR didn't.
> 
> Ok, ladyrose: I'm being anal retentive and Lilly is spinning in her grave (which is her right), but:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, but I really don't care, I am no scholar and don't care about being perfect because perfect I am not. Who cares where the danged commas, apostrophies and everthing else goes. I am not into proper englishes...lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Thank you, but I really don't care, I am no scholar and don't care about being perfect because perfect I am not. Who cares where the danged commas, apostrophies and everthing else goes. I am not into proper englishes...lol



I guess Jes' point is that it's confusing.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I guess Jes' point is that it's confusing.


 
Yeah, you are probably right......


----------



## diableps (Mar 15, 2006)

Lady Rose
You are very attractive, but you are suffering from what is known in England as the "greengrocer's apostrophe". It really doesn't matter but on line where visual clues are missing, people are always looking for other clues as to who you really are and your use of the apostrophe is a useful guide to your education level.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

yes, yes! It seems in signs at stores (very often grocery stores) we see this insane apostrophe! 

Also, the incorrectly-used quotation marks, which always weird me out, as they send the opposite message the user intends to send. Like...

We sell "quality" meats here!
All produce is "fresh"

ugh.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

They do that I guess so they don't get a "lawsuit." It's one of those thing's.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

You better stop it before you get a smack, young lady.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe that's exactly what I want.


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

You just won't give up trying to tempt me to the dark side, will you? Well I won't go, I tell you, I won't!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

You must hate me! I'm going to go kill myself now. And by kill myself, I mean post about it on a message board so other people will feel sorry for me.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> You better stop it before you get a smack, young lady.


 
LOL ok, I will stop, I really, really will STOP with the '''''''''''''''''''!!
I promise!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello, 

Well to tell you the truth I've just been introduced into the Feeder/Feedee world I never really thought about until one of my chat buddie who is a Fat Admirer told me about a couple of websites and I do alot of research on Fattening up and Rounded Bellies alot of that stuff anything to keep me occupied i"m gong to try it. But I guess I'm not so familiar with the lifestyle of Feeders and Feedees I don't know any Feedees well I've come in contact with some Feedees but they've never really lasted as long term firends I've always found something odd about them and kicked them off my Buddy List. But I think its a Fanscinating idea to have someone feed you massive amounts of foods and then they watch you grow overtime I sometimes fantisized about having a Husband who was indeed a Fat Admirer and didn't care too much about my figure its something wrong with todays Men they worry about what you eat and how that is going to reflect on them. I think its terrible how so many men are hung up on the Physical Appearance instead of whats inside I mean you can have a Fit person but she could be a mean spirited person inside.


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 16, 2006)

Quod erat demonstrandum 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:

A propos of nothing, thought some of you might enjoy this (verbatim) post from one of the yahoo groups. It made me roar:

_Message: 1 
Date: Tue, 14 Mar 2006 19:50:31 -0000
From: "amisun_m" 
Subject: hiiiii

I would like to introduce myself only once. My name is Michael, I come
from Germany, I&#65533;m a slim man and my age is 35. I love very thick women
and would like also gladly an extremely thick girlfriend. In Germany
is it very heavily, greases and much thickens women to become
acquainted with. I find it unfortunate that many are ashamed to go out.
I would be to be had proudly with thick girlfriend and gone out with
it hand in hand an go with her into the swimming hall. Find it
beautiful, even if fat women the courage have themselves beautifully
and sexy to tighten and go out in such a way! The age is secondary
matter. If one loves humans is the age all the same and one shows also
which one humans gladly has. All the same whether it is young or old
and if it is still so fat. I find it not bad and always became.
Gladly I become acquainted with also thick women for pen pal shank or
Chat arround the world. I would be pleased much about answers. Gladly
also in yahoo the measuring meadow. But ask no men. My nickname by
yahoo messanger is: amisun_m and I have a cam. You can tell me by mail
or direct with messanger. 
Michael from Krefeld - Germany
_






____________________________________


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

YAY for BABELFISH!


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> They do that I guess so they don't get a "lawsuit." It's one of those thing's.



That deserves rep, but I need to spread it around first. Bah!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2006)

Thank you, Mini! If only your understanding and compassion would rub off on Mean Ol' Jes!


----------



## Jes (Mar 16, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> LOL ok, I will stop, I really, really will STOP with the '''''''''''''''''''!!
> I promise!


I have a better idea. Loan a few to gangstadawg. He could use them!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 18, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well to tell you the truth I've just been introduced into the Feeder/Feedee world I never really thought about until one of my chat buddie who is a Fat Admirer told me about a couple of websites and I do alot of research on Fattening up and Rounded Bellies alot of that stuff anything to keep me occupied i"m gong to try it. But I guess I'm not so familiar with the lifestyle of Feeders and Feedees I don't know any Feedees well I've come in contact with some Feedees but they've never really lasted as long term firends I've always found something odd about them and kicked them off my Buddy List. But I think its a Fanscinating idea to have someone feed you massive amounts of foods and then they watch you grow overtime I sometimes fantisized about having a Husband who was indeed a Fat Admirer and didn't care too much about my figure its something wrong with todays Men they worry about what you eat and how that is going to reflect on them. I think its terrible how so many men are hung up on the Physical Appearance instead of whats inside I mean you can have a Fit person but she could be a mean spirited person inside.


 
Very good thoughts you have there, thank you so much for the input.


----------



## pete_257 (Mar 18, 2006)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well to tell you the truth I've just been introduced into the Feeder/Feedee world I never really thought about until one of my chat buddie who is a Fat Admirer told me about a couple of websites and I do alot of research on Fattening up and Rounded Bellies alot of that stuff anything to keep me occupied i"m gong to try it. But I guess I'm not so familiar with the lifestyle of Feeders and Feedees I don't know any Feedees well I've come in contact with some Feedees but they've never really lasted as long term firends I've always found something odd about them and kicked them off my Buddy List. But I think its a Fanscinating idea to have someone feed you massive amounts of foods and then they watch you grow overtime I sometimes fantisized about having a Husband who was indeed a Fat Admirer and didn't care too much about my figure its something wrong with todays Men they worry about what you eat and how that is going to reflect on them. I think its terrible how so many men are hung up on the Physical Appearance instead of whats inside I mean you can have a Fit person but she could be a mean spirited person inside.



I like your comments.... would love to talk more. It's a very fine line though don't you think?


----------

